# LOTSS of Pictures of the Greeks&&Gupta



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello everyone!!!! I just went picture crazy with my camera and giving my tortoises a washing. So I thought I would share them   
I hope you enjoy 

Here are the Greeks in their enclosure 















































Side note: The Greeks are getting a 4 by 8 tortoise table when I re-do Gupta's table to make it two feet tall. 

Here are some of one of the little babies eating. It seems thats pretty much all these little Greeks do is eat and eat and eat. These little buggers individually each eat way more than I thought they would. 











This Greek I call Dwight (from The Office)




















The next one don't officially have names but lets call this one Jim































...and lets call this one...wait for it..... Michael J Scott!!! lol 









































Of course Michael would be the one to drop this on me while headed back to the cage...






Now no picture thread is complete unless I feature Gupta at least once lol so here he is 






I have recently purchased two more Sullies from Tom the Roachman to go with Gupta and I am hoping they will be here this coming week as a Christmas present to myself from me. Very exciting about the new arrivals and will have lots of pictures of them to post when they arrive.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute pictures and your torts look so healthy!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

...


----------



## doubletorts (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful colors on those Greeks, I'm considering getting some one day


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pictures.. such cute torts!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pics and really very beautiful Greeks. Love the names!...but I wouldn't be able to resist using the Greek pantheon if I had any


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 1, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Great pics and really very beautiful Greeks. Love the names!...but I wouldn't be able to resist using the Greek pantheon if I had any



The only one of those names that is officially is Dwight so if you have any ideas for other ones I would be happy to name them that. 



doubletorts said:


> Beautiful colors on those Greeks, I'm considering getting some one day



I absoultey love mine



lynnedit said:


> Very cute pictures and your torts look so healthy!



Thank you !!!


----------



## cyyoung749 (Jan 1, 2012)

*RE: LOTSS of Pictures of the Greeks&&Gupta*



BrinnANDGupta said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I just went picture crazy with my camera and giving my tortoises a washing. So I thought I would share them
> I hope you enjoy
> 
> Here are the Greeks in their enclosure
> ...



So cute. Such a cutie pie is it ok to soak like that?
Im having trouble soaking in normally way. So if that works im going to try ur way.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 1, 2012)

I wasn't really soaking them. I was just rinsing them off under some warm water to get tall the calcium powder and dirt and such off. Sometimes I get my squirt bottle and power squirt the stuck on stuff off their shells. 
The only way I know to soak them is to put them in a container with high sides that they can't crawl out of and fill it up with warm water to juat a little past the bottom of their shell . You can put them under a bulb to keep the water warm so u can soak them for longer. Be sure it doesn't make the water to warm though and if the bulb can't close enough the water gets cold quick. 
I don't soak mine as much as I use to because they hate it and I keep them in such high humidity with a constant water source for them to soak themselves and drink from that I don't find it extremely important. I take them out and give them baths probably two to three times a week where I rinse them off and soak them for maybe ten minutes. I just hate seeing them struggle non stop to get out of their soaks


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I'm always a fan of Artemis and Apollo but I think you have a good theme going here with Dwight... Except I would do Dwight, Jim, and Stanley...obviously the three funniest guys in the office  

Also have to say I'm a bit jealous of your Tom torts  can't wait for pics!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 1, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Well I'm always a fan of Artemis and Apollo but I think you have a good theme going here with Dwight... Except I would do Dwight, Jim, and Stanley...obviously the three funniest guys in the office
> 
> Also have to say I'm a bit jealous of your Tom torts  can't wait for pics!





I really like those names  Especially Apollo 
I just watched Sherlock Holmes (the first one, I just saw the second one in theaters and it was amazing, i mean amazing!) and I want to name something Gladstone after the dog. Dwight, Gladstone, and Apollo... very odd combo of names but I like it a lot. 
I also love how they are called "Tom Torts" haha


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 1, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm always a fan of Artemis and Apollo but I think you have a good theme going here with Dwight... Except I would do Dwight, Jim, and Stanley...obviously the three funniest guys in the office
> ...





Hahaha love it! Perfect trio of names, it is my dream to have an English bulldog named Gladstone 

I went to the midnight showing of the new one with a bunch of my friends and we all had a tiny freakout at the hedgehog stew moment, we had just been loving on/picking a name for my baby hedgie the night before. Great film though!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 1, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Hahaha love it! Perfect trio of names, it is my dream to have an English bulldog named Gladstone
> 
> I went to the midnight showing of the new one with a bunch of my friends and we all had a tiny freakout at the hedgehog stew moment, we had just been loving on/picking a name for my baby hedgie the night before. Great film though!



Yea it was !! Best movie I had seen in so long, personally I think the movies of 2011 have been a big bust. I liked it better than the first Sherlock
(Is there a topic for photo threads? I don't wanna go off topic because I know your not suppose to )


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 2, 2012)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Yea it was !! Best movie I had seen in so long, personally I think the movies of 2011 have been a big bust. I liked it better than the first Sherlock
> (Is there a topic for photo threads? I don't wanna go off topic because I know your not suppose to )



You mean movies? I think any thing goes in the offf topic section and there is a topic for movies/books...I'll meet you over there if you like


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice, they looked like they enjoyed the shower...


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 2, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> > Yea it was !! Best movie I had seen in so long, personally I think the movies of 2011 have been a big bust. I liked it better than the first Sherlock
> ...



Done. I'm starting a thread about SHerlock Movies


----------



## Sammy (Jan 4, 2012)

I love this photo, looking at the camera with a cute face. Hmmm what's the difference between a Hermann & a Greek? Their shell looks like a Hermann's?


----------



## conservation (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the pics. I have one male Greek living in a large outdoor enclosure(my backyard). I keep wanting to find him a signifigant other, I just never make it around to doing so. I want Greek babies of my own some day .

Stephen
www.sjpets101.com


----------



## Zamric (Jan 4, 2012)

Brinn

So now you have all these torts....and more on the way.... Are the neibors calling you The Crazy Tortoise Lady yet?


----------



## conservation (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 4, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Brinn
> 
> So now you have all these torts....and more on the way.... Are the neibors calling you The Crazy Tortoise Lady yet?



I live extremely far out in the country lol we don't even know our neighbors (thank fully) 
Where I live its normal to see deer, wild hogs, coyote and everything running around. Plus you here gun shoots a lot of the time and no one panics because its people just shooting their guns for target practice. My dad and brother do it all the time 
Neighbors don't really mean much out here , thats just one of the reason why I love it lol



Pets101 said:


> Love the pics. I have one male Greek living in a large outdoor enclosure(my backyard). I keep wanting to find him a signifigant other, I just never make it around to doing so. I want Greek babies of my own some day .
> 
> Stephen
> www.sjpets101.com



Yea that would be awesome!
You should get more than one significant other for your male, or so I have heard, because lots of times if there is just one female and one male the male will be mounting the female WAY too much. It can can hurt her shell. Its always better to have two or three females to one male so that he is constantly mounting a single female.  Then you will have some serious Greek babies lol 



Sammy said:


> I love this photo, looking at the camera with a cute face. Hmmm what's the difference between a Hermann & a Greek? Their shell looks like a Hermann's?



Yea Hermanni and my Ibera Greeks do look a lot alike but they are two different species of tortoises. I am not sure how to tell the difference between them but I know that Greeks have spurs on them that Hermanni's don't have and the pattern on the bottom of the shells is different.


----------

